

Ask HN: Is Mac App Store worth the trouble for a developer tool? - andreyvit

I make a small desktop app for web developers — for the Mac, and, recently, for Windows too. The Mac version is ready to launch, and has more than 1000 active users (and more than 10000 downloads), based solely on a word-of-mouth marketing. Many users really love it, and I want to start charging money ($9.99).<p>Here's the kicker: sandboxing will be a pain in the ass with this app, and I also have a plugin system implemented, but not published or in use, because that would be a PIA with Mac App Store too (so I want to launch first and figure that out later). Apple also did not like my icon, which is not an issue, but also a reason why the launch is delayed.<p>Do you think developer tools benefit much from the App Store effect? Should I simply launch with PayPal payments, or should I not blow the unique chance to build up a good App Store rating on launch (when many existing users will go and buy it over a short period of time)?
======
allenbrunson
I hate to say it, because I don't like the direction the ecosystem is heading,
but if I were you, I'd launch on the Mac App Store first. You just can't
ignore the boost you're going to get from that avenue.

If it turns out that your plugin system is actually a big win, then you can
change your mind later. And it's not an absolute kiss of death. For example,
almost all of Rogue Amoeba's apps can't be made App Store compatible, but they
don't seem to be hurting too much because of it.

~~~
andreyvit
Thanks. I guess this makes sense: I can migrate from the App Store later if
I'd want to.

~~~
divtxt
Agree - easier to restrict functionality first and relax it later.

